# 15 year old - becoming wealthy



## JixerJr (Nov 3, 2013)

After browsing this forum I have gathered that quite a few of you are wealthy or at least have money to spare on your obsession. Teachers are constantly telling us students to focus on what we are good at so that we may get your average job fresh out of university but I want more then that. I want to start a company or co-start a company that I can call my own. I want to become someone, not just some guy sitting behind a desk working for the man. I want to be that man. I want to spend my weekdays making deals with potential clients and working on building my company but that's the problem. What sort of company?

Guys, 
I really need some help on this. I have no idea where to begin, I don't know any "successful" people. Just your average joes. I really want break the family trend of being just a average or slightly above average family. My parents have both gone to university and together are earning enough to keep the family going and a little extra on the side. But I don't want to be doing that. I want to be meeting new people, having memorable moments and most importantly making money.

This is just a little thing I wanted to get off my mind

Many thanks,
Anthony

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)

JixerJr said:


> I don't know any "successful" people. Just your average joes.


It doesn't usually rub off you know , you've either got that spirit inside or not 



> What sort of company?


This is your first challenge, do you accept it ?


----------



## JixerJr (Nov 3, 2013)

watchma said:


> It doesn't usually rub off you know , you've either got that spirit inside or not
> 
> This is your first challenge, do you accept it ?


Il do whatever it takes

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)

JixerJr said:


> Il do whatever it takes


You're on the way thinking that way , but there'll be days when you'll be saying where did I go wrong with that one !?
You'll just have to pick yourself up and start again with the line above.

It's never an easy route, there'll be ups and downs - guaranteed


----------



## JixerJr (Nov 3, 2013)

watchma said:


> You're on the way thinking that way , but there'll be days when you'll be saying where did I go wrong with that one !?
> You'll just have to pick yourself up and start again with the line above.
> 
> It's never an easy route, there'll be ups and downs - guaranteed


Many thanks for the tips

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)

Also you've gotta remember though:

Experience comes with experience lol


----------



## JixerJr (Nov 3, 2013)

watchma said:


> Also you've gotta remember though:
> 
> Experience comes with experience lol


Haha I've heard that saying many a time

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## beanoil (Oct 22, 2013)

At 15, you have a long way to go, but kudos to you for starting early. You are going to have to pave this way yourself. You will need an education, so start now with guidance counselors and get your business background, as well as math and communication skills in order. It's not all meeting with clients, and having a drink at the end of the day with the boys. You have to be able to communicate effectively and with power and conviction, and get the job done. If you are selling vacuums door to door, you have to be the _best_ door to door vacuum salesman, not just making your quota, but exceeding it. You have to be successful and noticeable . The rest will begin to fall into place because at that point people will be looking to you, and want to be around you. Crazy as it sounds, Gene Simmons, bassist for KISS is one of the most successful entrepreneurs in history. While his deal is spitting fire and playing rock and roll, he used that as a springboard to contacts and business. Check his history out as a businessman. He has been in every major business magazine, and is listed as one of the top 100 immigrants in the USA. Can't argue with his business model, or his approach. I think you'll find your way if you get guidance now, and always surround yourself with people that are more successful than you are, even after you "make it". Gene Simmons: Rock 'n' Roll Entrepreneur - Businessweek


----------



## JixerJr (Nov 3, 2013)

beanoil said:


> At 15, you have a long way to go, but kudos to you for starting early. You are going to have to pave this way yourself. You will need an education, so start now with guidance counselors and get your business background, as well as math and communication skills in order. It's not all meeting with clients, and having a drink at the end of the day with the boys. You have to be able to communicate effectively and with power and conviction, and get the job done. If you are selling vacuums door to door, you have to be the _best_ door to door vacuum salesman, not just making your quota, but exceeding it. You have to be successful and noticeable . The rest will begin to fall into place because at that point people will be looking to you, and want to be around you. Crazy as it sounds, Gene Simmons, bassist for KISS is one of the most successful entrepreneurs in history. While his deal is spitting fire and playing rock and roll, he used that as a springboard to contacts and business. Check his history out as a businessman. He has been in every major business magazine, and is listed as one of the top 100 immigrants in the USA. Can't argue with his business model, or his approach. I think you'll find your way if you get guidance now, and always surround yourself with people that are more successful than you are, even after you "make it". Gene Simmons: Rock 'n' Roll Entrepreneur - Businessweek


Thanks for that article  and for the tips

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Shikyo (Sep 10, 2013)

First of all, I've never had a business. However for a longer period of time I've been thinking about started one and decide against it. This thought process took me years. I can give you some insight into the way I thought about this whole matter.

After school, I didn't really know what I wanted to do. So I just got myself any job I could find to keep me busy and earning some money and experience. At the same time I did get more into a beloved hobby of mine, photography. At first I didn't think all too much about it but slowly the thought about doing it professionally got into my head. I started taking it more serious and I did spend some money on photography equipment as well.

I kept taking photographs and improve my skills. I got as far as to get some of my photographs publish, took some pass pictures etc. Though, there was still something nagging me about this whole matter. Yet, it was my goal at that time. I kept looking more into it. The way how to get business started. Planing out a logo, business cards etc. all the things. I just couldn't get myself to pull the trigger and truly get into it. I guess part of me knew it's not what I truly want to do. Photography is close to my heart but I want to keep it as my hobby instead of making it into my daily work.

I guess what I'm trying to say here. Whatever you decide to do you need to dedicate yourself into it. When you are your own boss no one is there to keep you motivated. The motivation has to come from inside you and it has to stick. Once things start going and working everything will get easier. The beginning is the hardest part. You have the least amount of experience, you are missing you clients and reputation. All this thing has to be built from nothing. I'm not trying to discourage you. Just understand what you are getting into.

The true power will come inside you. There will be people who will doubt your abilities. Annoying as hell customers. Things will be going wrong. Nothing will stop you if you are ready to face them. They will just be part of your journey to success. Believe in yourself and you will be able to succeed. Plan for problems. Plan ahead for the future. Seek help when you need it.

Find something you love. Something you are willing to give your life for. Don't settle for something profitable as you will not enjoy it. Find something you can make a living off and at the same time enjoy. Never ever stop learning and improving yourself. Adjust your business to the market and don't stop at the first sign of success. There is no limit how far you can get yourself. _Good luck and think this through. _


----------



## JixerJr (Nov 3, 2013)

Shikyo said:


> First of all, I've never had a business. However for a longer period of time I've been thinking about started one and decide against it. This thought process took me years. I can give you some insight into the way I thought about this whole matter.
> 
> After school, I didn't really know what I wanted to do. So I just got myself any job I could find to keep me busy and earning some money and experience. At the same time I did get more into a beloved hobby of mine, photography. At first I didn't think all too much about it but slowly the thought about doing it professionally got into my head. I started taking it more serious and I did spend some money on photography equipment as well.
> 
> ...


Wow thanks for the lengthy post  computing has always been a passion of mine so I'm thinking something in that area? I have plenty of time to think anywho

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Shikyo (Sep 10, 2013)

JixerJr said:


> Wow thanks for the lengthy post  computing has always been a passion of mine so I'm thinking something in that area? I have plenty of time to think anywho
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You're welcome.

There is money to be made with computers. You should know you're not alone with this thought. There are a lot of people in this area and jobs might not be easy to find. What do you like about computers? Think carefully before you answer. Before deciding on something look around for competition. The situation right now will not be what you see in the future but it will give you an idea.

You are still young and clearly motivated. Use the next few years to improve your skills. Don't be satisfied with being just the best. Aim high and you will get there. Practice your skills every day if possible. Don't focus only on your favorite part have basic knowledge of everything in regards of computer. Have you built your own computer yet? Do you know how to overclock(not something you need to know, but you will learn a lot from it) it? If possible use different operation systems. Go through them and get familiar with them. Simply mess around with your own computer as much as you can. Make mistakes and learn from them. The more mistakes you make the more you will learn. A mistake is what teaches you the most. Make mistakes and learn how to fix them.

Patience is your biggest skill right now. The idea will have years time to be polished into perfection.


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)

> Wow thanks for the lengthy post  computing has always been a passion of mine so I'm thinking something in that area? I have plenty of time to think anywho
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Is this the "quote every last post" thread or what ? :-d ;-)

Just click reply - it's pretty obvious you're replying to the last post


----------



## Shikyo (Sep 10, 2013)

watchma said:


> Is this the "quote every last post" thread or what ? :-d ;-)
> 
> Just click reply - it's pretty obvious you're replying to the last post


Not sure if this was directed to me but I'll answer anyway(with QUOTE!)

Having been in customer service for the past few years I've learned never to underestimate the reasoning of some people. There are just times when people cannot connect the dots no matter how obvious they might. There's no harm adding little extra help. Long quote's should be shortened if everything is not required for readability.


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)

Shiko said:


> N...


Sorry Shiko - I did mean the OP


----------



## toxicavenger (May 23, 2009)

You have to decide how YOU want to measure success. I don't measure it in what I own and how much I make. But some people do. My family is my measurement.


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

How to be successful :

Know what you are doing.
Know what you are doing.
Know what you are doing.
Know EVERYTHING about what you are doing.
Work hard.
Know what you are doing.


----------



## JSI (Dec 12, 2012)

My opinion, enjoy being 15. Focus on your education and go from there.

Sure having extra money to spend on man jewelry is nice, but it won't make you happy at the end of the day.


----------



## Shikyo (Sep 10, 2013)

JSI said:


> My opinion, enjoy being 15. Focus on your education and go from there.
> 
> Sure having extra money to spend on man jewelry is nice, but it won't make you happy at the end of the day.


It's not possible to enjoy yourself and plan your life ahead at the same time? The younger you start to think of your future the easier it will be later. It's not like you have to devote yourself to work all the time. One will have plenty of free time to do other stuffs. Besides if he enjoys what he does he will learn something new and enjoy himself at the same time.


----------



## JixerJr (Nov 3, 2013)

Shikyo said:


> It's not possible to enjoy yourself and plan your life ahead at the same time? The younger you start to think of your future the easier it will be later. It's not like you have to devote yourself to work all the time. One will have plenty of free time to do other stuffs. Besides if he enjoys what he does he will learn something new and enjoy himself at the same time.


Exactly what I was going at.

(I'm not trying to quote every post lol)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WolfBox (Oct 18, 2013)

Do web hosting. It's easy, simple. I just stopped doing that a few years back due too much work for 1 teen. 

Start small with up to 12 customers and pick up more as you go.
Be nice to the customers. Find what type of person they are. If they are casual try to be casual, but not too relaxed. And don't talk/type you have a stick up your a*s.

If you want to do web hosting just rent a server or rent a reseller package from a larger host. And if you feel it's too much you can sell off your cilents.

-----
Also don't start just to be like Bill Gates or have super fast money. Greed = lose.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

You can do it, aim for STARS !


----------



## WolfBox (Oct 18, 2013)

Will3020 said:


> You can do it, aim for STARS !


Oh yes that is a great idea. Space transport is starting to become a great thing now. Just first try working for NASA or Lockeed Martin for a few years then form your own company!.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

WolfBox said:


> Oh yes that is a great idea. Space transport is starting to become a great thing now. Just first try working for NASA or Lockeed Martin for a few years then form your own company!.


If you want to become an astronaut then go ahead, submit your application to NASA become an astronaut then shoot for the stars !!!


----------



## WolfBox (Oct 18, 2013)

Will3020 said:


> If you want to become an astronaut then go ahead, submit your application to NASA become an astronaut then shoot for the stars !!!


Not that. But more of we need faster engines. The closest Earth like planet is I think like 50 ish year years away.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

"Becoming wealthy" doesn't seem like the right impetus towards wanting to attain success. The 'wealthiest' guys I've ever known have been guys who discovered a life they were passionate about, and loved what they were doing. Make the money secondary and you'll always be the most successful guy in the room.


----------



## JixerJr (Nov 3, 2013)

dinexus said:


> "Becoming wealthy" doesn't seem like the right impetus towards wanting to attain success. The 'wealthiest' guys I've ever known have been guys who discovered a life they were passionate about, and loved what they were doing. Make the money secondary and you'll always be the most successful guy in the room.


Become wealthy isn't my motive. It's doing something I enjoy and getting paid for it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulover (Mar 19, 2013)

What separates "The Man" and "Average Joe" is unrelenting determination to a specific endeavor, fearlessness, excess, burning desire to succeed, discipline, hard work, integrity, blah blah blah. You also can't be afraid to fail, accept and embrace it. You must also be very tolerant and willing to step on more than a few toes. Explore your options, try to partake in extracurriculars, try to be a leader. You might find you don't like it or can't handle it, which is fine it doesn't mean you're a bad person. I used to be like you and when I started to put myself out there I realized I wasn't cut out for being a leader, I would be just fine with sitting on my ass 40hrs a week and making enough money to support myself and enjoy the finer things in life. Time is on your side, use it to figure yourself out, best of luck.


----------



## Bulover (Mar 19, 2013)

WolfBox said:


> Not that. But more of we need faster engines. The closest Earth like planet is I think like 50 ish year years away.


Oh please they're just starting to explore how we can SEE those plants or detect new ones with probe technology. I think you're thinking about Gliese 581G which is about 20 light years away. It would actually be better to check out Jupiter's moon Europa since it's much closer but I have a feeling Gliese is much more exciting. If only astronomy didn't include so much physics, I would be allll over it.


----------



## Watch-U-Say? (Dec 9, 2009)

_After browsing this forum I have gathered that quite a few of you are wealthy or at least have money to spare on your obsession. Teachers are constantly telling us students to focus on what we are good at so that we may get your average job fresh out of university..._
*-Never confuse what you are good at with the need to go to college to get better at it.*

_but I want more then that. I want to start a company or co-start a company that I can call my own..._
*-No you don't. Since you don't know what you want yet, it's impossible to consider that owning a company will be part of that plan.*

_I want to become someone, not just some guy sitting behind a desk working for the man. I want to be that man. I want to spend my weekdays making deals with potential clients and working on building my company but that's the problem. What sort of company? _
*-This is the problem. There isn't a single person here who can answer that question for you. Why? Because not one answer will ever give you what you need first and foremost: a sense of self. You need to discover who you are, what makes you tick, what drives you, what your true passion is, and most of all you can't lead others until you are confident in who you are and what you believe in. It's something that can't be faked. *

_Guys, 
I really need some help on this. I have no idea where to begin, I don't know any "successful" people. Just your average joes. I really want break the family trend of being just a average or slightly above average family. My parents have both gone to university and together are earning enough to keep the family going and a little extra on the side. But I don't want to be doing that. I want to be meeting new people, having memorable moments and most importantly making money._
*-Huge mistake. Money will never make you happy. Doing what you love, and living a life that makes you happy is the best advice you'll ever get. Find your passion. Let's say your passion is building tree houses. Learn everything you can about it, and take it as far as you can. You can make money doing anything! If you focus on what you love, everything else will fall into place. *

*Watch this video:*
Mike Rowe From 'Dirty Jobs': Don't Follow Your Passion, Live It - YouTube


----------



## MattHofstadt (Jan 12, 2013)

Good for you for having the drive. The question is, will you actually follow through? Here's some recommendations from someone who has built 2 tech companies:

1) Set goals and accept whatever sacrifice is needed to reach them. (Not going out with friends, studying 5 extra hours a day, working harder than everyone else, etc.)

2) Learn to code. There's a learning curve, but there's no excuse for anyone your age to not learn how to code. You want to build a company without having personal wealth to start with, then you have 2 options: bootstrap to success or raise money... either way, you better be able to build functional prototypes and demonstrate some level of demand and product/market fit.

3) In the tech world, we have a saying: Get sh*t done! Don't sit around idly thinking about ideas. Nothing happens on it's own. If you don't get something done, nothing gets done. So work harder than anyone else you've ever seen and get sh*t done. 

4) Learn the Lean Startup Methodology. Figure out a true pain point people have and prove that you have a solution for that pain by building an MVP (minimum viable product).

5) Fail, fail, fail and fail some more until you learn how to succeed. Never quite, keep iterating, and keep learning. No one succeeds at first. The ones who do are the ones who were obsessively persistent.

6) Once you do these things, apply to some of the top tech accelerators. The best ones are more competitive than Harvard or Yale, but getting in will help you learn about building a company. Even if you don't get in, the application & networking process should be quite educational.

7) Go put your money where your mouth is. =)


----------



## ed21x (Feb 11, 2011)

I think one thing to keep in mind is that the good life is usually preceded by times of incredible trials and tribulations, as well as many many failures. This is why the 'safe' route of university/good job can provide a foundation to build upon as well as fall back on. For me, it's much easier to invest/risk $10 because I make $50. It simply gives me more chances to succeed.


----------



## igorRIJEKA (Oct 6, 2008)

If the most important thing in your life his "making money",you should think about your life...I'm sorry to hear that from you.


----------



## JixerJr (Nov 3, 2013)

igorRIJEKA said:


> If the most important thing in your life his "making money",you should think about your life...I'm sorry to hear that from you.


What did you think about when you were a teen and ambitious? Wanting to start a lovely family?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

Stay in school. Get good grades and get an advanced degree if possible. The rest will follow.


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

igorRIJEKA said:


> If the most important thing in your life his "making money",you should think about your life...I'm sorry to hear that from you.


There is absolutely nothing wrong with a young person having ambition.


----------



## sandi_k (May 4, 2008)

Oh, so much to say! We own our own business, and are in the process of selling it. It is a rental company, and the heavy lifting past 50 is NOT our passion. 

- Stay in school, get good grades. It teaches discipline.

- Learn to be more extroverted. People like to spend their money on people they feel a connection with.

- Learn to write well. Persuasive writing leads to opportunities, and makes you look smarter than you are.

- Join Toastmasters or something, and learn to do public speaking. More than anything in the business world, being able to speak with confidence leads to advancement and leadership positions. You can be the smartest guy in the company, but if you can't articulate your viewpoint, you're worthless.

- Avoid debt. Don't take out huge student loans to graduate school, or buy expensive cars that depreciate - the debt will trap you into working for someone else.

- Start investing now. You can save up to $5500 per year in a Roth retirement account, and the contributions can be withdrawn 10 years from now tax-free for a DP on a business when you're ready.

- Marry the right person. Divorce is expensive, and will gut your assets.

- Do informational interviews with people who meet your definition of successful. No path is ever the same, but you should be able to identify some common characteristics.

- Understand that good grades = fellowships and scholarships = more time in school and less time working while in school. Invest a lot in your high school grades and SATs.

- If you have a choice between a cheap 4 year degree at a state school, and expensive private university, choose the state school and EXCEL. People will then pay you to go to grad school at the expensive private university. Your grad degree school matters MUCH more than where you get your UG degree.

- Live in the dorms in UG university, for at least 1 year. You will make lifelong friends who become your network.

- Travel as much as you can - it builds sophistication and perspective.

- Learn about taxes and investing. More than anything, knowing how to manage your own money and shelter income legally allows you to keep more of it.


----------



## NeilA. (Oct 3, 2013)

Excellent points Sandi!

Particularly avoiding debt, unless it is on an asset that will likely appreciate more than the cost of the money. 

Another pitfall is when people "burn up their profits" -Making money is only half the battle, keeping the money and creating wealth with it is the other half.


----------



## igorRIJEKA (Oct 6, 2008)

gagnello said:


> There is absolutely nothing wrong with a young person having ambition.


Ambition??Sure....that's good,but this his not ambition,just plain old....


----------



## JixerJr (Nov 3, 2013)

igorRIJEKA said:


> Ambition??Sure....that's good,but this his not ambition,just plain old....


I think we've come to the conclusion that you are wrong in this particular situation.

I bid you fair well!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## igorRIJEKA (Oct 6, 2008)

Have a nice "making money" life 

cheers


----------



## AndrewSo (Mar 1, 2010)

A law school buddy of mine told me, "The only guaranteed way to succeed is to work harder than all your peers".

As a practical note, read *A LOT*. Your generation spends far too much time on youtube/twitter/facebook/instagram/vine/tv/video games. Those things turn your brain into mush.

Most importantly, find something that gives your life significant meaning. A lot of people devote their entire being to achieving success and when they finally reach it, they still feel empty. I wish you the best.


----------



## czarcasm (Mar 2, 2013)

Don't fall for the bleeding heart nonsense people spout off these days. Pay your employees what the market says they're worth, not what they say they're worth. Everyone these days wants something for nothing and they'll take it from you if you act naive. 


Sent from Russia... with love.


----------



## WolfBox (Oct 18, 2013)

AndrewSo said:


> As a practical note, read *A LOT*. Your generation spends far too much time on youtube/twitter/facebook/instagram/vine/tv/video games. Those things turn your brain into mush.


Video Games no you didn't!* Some games are good as in some teaches about politics (Bio Shock), some just have a fantastic story line that is on par with books (Mass Effect.) But if you play those games like a brain dead monkey that knows how to press the spacebar.... yeah you won't understand.

Youtube can also be good just depends if you watch documentaries or watch the cat jump on to a bookshelf and fail.

*Yes I had a chance to say that.


----------



## MarcatGSB (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm 29...owned my own business for 7 years now.

The bank, when approached by a 22 year old kid with no business degree or formal education, asking for a $330,000 loan, took some convincing. 
It's been a hard road. It's a seasonal business, we are open from early April and close in late October. In those months, I work six days a week, and put in at LEAST
80 hours a week. It's very demanding...
With that said, wealth is all relative. By traditional American standards, I am not wealthy. However, I live in the freshest air on earth (Michigan's Keweenaw), I love what I do (provide sustenance and lodging for weary travelers), and get 5 months off to do what I love. Live. Continue to educate yourself, be open minded, challenge yourself, and be alive. Life will find you.


----------



## persco (Nov 25, 2009)

Sounds like you think money and buying lots of things will make you happy or give meaning to your life. It won't. The sooner you understand this, the sooner you can stop planning to be rich for the sake of it and start focusing on the things that will actually make you happy. At the end of your life (which will come so unbelievably fast), will you be thinking, "if only I worked a little harder I could of been a little richer...?" or will you be worried about whether you've had a good relationship to the people who matter in your life?


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

As many have said, find what you love and stick with it. You may not see how it will turn into a career early on, but keep at it.


----------



## MarcatGSB (Oct 24, 2013)

persco said:


> Sounds like you think money and buying lots of things will make you happy or give meaning to your life. It won't. The sooner you understand this, the sooner you can stop planning to be rich for the sake of it and start focusing on the things that will actually make you happy. At the end of your life (which will come so unbelievably fast), will you be thinking, "if only I worked a little harder I could of been a little richer...?" or will you be worried about whether you've had a good relationship to the people who matter in your life?


Can not 'like' this enough...Well put.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Follow your dreams, do what you love. Work hard, don't give up 
If you're chasing wealth for the sake of wealth, you'll be quite miserable.
Some of the most "successful" people in the world are slightly miserable.


----------



## nuovorecord (Nov 27, 2007)

Good advice here. I'll just add...

Get an education
Find mentors - people that are successful - and learn from them
Never, ever, use money as your definition of success
Work hard
Be honest and fair in all of your relationships - personal and business (treat other people the way you want to be treated)
Start investing for your retirement NOW (google search "time value of money")
And finally, find out what it is that you love and follow your passion.

Good luck. You're asking a lot of insightful questions that most 15 year olds don't.


----------



## Luis_Leite (Dec 31, 2013)

I am 20 years old and by no means wealthy. Pure middle class guy. However ,I as you, decided I would be wealthier than my folks when I was around 13-14. Went to my godfather (who is indeed wealthy and a good friend of my father) and asked him for advice. 

The words he gave me were "Work hard and you will succeed no matter the target", at the moment I needed some time to take it in. Along times I have understood you must work for goals. I was the best student of my class since 6th grade, I am now finishing my degree and I am still on the top 2% not of my class or degree but of my entire college average. Not having time is not an excuse, you have time or you would not be here writing down on a forum.
Since I am 16 I have done some summer jobs, in my first year of college I applied for a 3 months internship in Moscow in my first year of college (I'm from Portugal). Interestingly enough I got the internship and paid for my feeding and stay with my summer jobs. I have never paid tuitions as the best students get them paid by the State (my father donates me the tuitions money as a keep-going bonus). During the last 4 years I was the president of an average sized Non-profit Organization and was able to manage it while in Erasmus (studying abroad) last year.
I also did sports , and became a second Dan in Karate Shotokan (started when I was 6 years and have national pole positions from the last 10). As I am finishing my degree I know I have a spot on in NOVA's Business School in Lisbon for my masters studies. I was also acepted in a short term paid internship in Ernst and Young as a Junior risk consultant, with good chance of being offered a job. (In a country as mine with such an unemployment rate I cannot complain about any hardships.....).
Ah , in the beginning of this Year,and after winning an award for best Start-up Idea 2013 promoted by my college, me and my friends started a very small company, but we already gathered the support of IPN the best Science-Based incubator of 2010.

This means the only free time I have is during finals seasons as I usually already have studied what others have not. I have had the same girlfriend (very comprehensive and sweet) for the last 4 years and i'm with her an average of 1-2h a week....the last pc game I played was Diablo 2....I own no consoles. My tablet and phone have only 2 games. I have few time for leisure reading which is a pity. But I have learnt to take a lot of pleasure from sports and my accomplishments in such. Secondly I also ge an amazing sense of accomplishment when everyone is complaining how hard life is and to me it seems progressively easier.
Will I have my name known? Will i be rich? Hell no!....But I hope to be able to work on what I like (risk consultant) have a steady life, with a steady income that will some where in the future allow me to have a decent house, a good car, and a magnificent Watch or two!

PS: sorry if this all statement sounds as bragging (i might be non-intentionally doing that it was not my point), But I wanted to show you, you can do a lot of work while you are young, most my classmates ask me why I have such a good CV , I explain them and they still cannot grasp the concept of working hard. Not sure if I am making the right calls, and to say the truth every time I make a small decision in life I tremble to think of the future consequences, in my opinion you should feel the pressure of wanting to succeed but not the stress, as it is super unhealthy . Probably my "life-story" also seems laughable to most of those here, I mean, I myself admit I will not be rich while many in this forum wear Patek Philippe and other marvels I can only dream of and am as such not the best to advise you.


----------



## ShortOnTime3 (Dec 23, 2013)

If money is the only way you are measuring success, go into finance since that's where all the money is--your whole job will be dealing with money and if you're skilled at it, you will be aptly compensated.

In reality though, strictly equating money with success is often an indication of a lack of life experience. In this case, I suppose that makes sense, with the OP being 15 and all. I think it's always good to have your eye on the prize, as it were, but I think equally important is experiencing life and following your interests. Making a lot of money has never been particularly interesting to me. I always figured I'd get by just fine in life. I don't have wealthy parents nor do I have a trust fund of any sort, it's just sort of how I have always thought about things. I was much more interested in doing what I considered cool and unique things. I always gravitated towards the sciences (but oddly, have always loathed math), often at the expense of other subjects in school. I just found it interesting and something that I could make sense of if I put in the work. I found college to be an interesting experience and in the process completely torpedo'd the good grades and work ethic I built up in high school. But as the haze of college faded and realities of being on my own started to sink in, I fell back on my interest in science. I ended up spending a TON of time in graduate school doing stuff that I found to be really interesting. And unlike undergrad, I was actually seeing some success. But as graduation was approaching and it was _really _time to figure out what I wanted to do as a grown up, I realized that money was a little more of a motivator than I had always thought. I ended up changing paths slightly and have gone into an area with more money, but still allows me to be involved with science/medicine. I would say that I've been successful in doing whatever the heck I've wanted to do over the years. It's actually amazing where I am compared with where I started out.

Having said that, success is on the side of the person doing something they find inherently interesting, not the person always looking to bulk up their pay check. A lot of the questions you asked in the first post will only be answered by you when you find something you have an interest in. The one very important thing that I have learned throughout the years is that there is ALWAYS someone who is looking to help out. Sometimes you have to look for them and sometime taking advantage of the opportunity will take a lot of personal sacrifice, but if you really want it, you have to make those sacrifices. Don't be afraid to make mistakes. There is ALWAYS another opportunity to get yourself back on track---though it might be much harder and costlier (be it money, time, personal life, etc). Networking is an important skill to learn and one that will help you immensely through the various ebbs and flows of your work life. One thing to always remember: HAVE FUN! If you aren't having _any_ fun or are constantly struggling, it's probably time to re-evaluate what you're doing. (obviously life won't be 100% awesome at all time, but overall, find something that you're good at and that you enjoy doing)


----------



## Arxs (Mar 19, 2013)

I'll try and help you with my own story. 

I am currently 26 years old, co-own a compagny with my parents for the last year and a half. 

I come from a familly of buisnessman. My grand father who passed away last sunday, started very poor. in his early 20s, he decided he wanted more out of life. He started his 1st company. He was very successfull with this company (which my dad then took over with his dad) untill 2008, when the market went to ..... It was a fur/leather related. So not only did the economy tank (less here in Canada but still) but there was no more demand because these products are disappearing (especially fur, leather will always be around for the ruggedness, but it's not as popular as it used to be).

At that time, I also worked summers/weekends there and knew the employees and some of the customers. I was fortunate enough to be able to do that as I have gained a LOT of experience from this. I was also going to school up until 2012. My father always made me promise to get a university diploma, in case I didn't like the company or it tanked. Henceforth, I went to university for 6 years, completing 1 bachelor and doing 1/2 of the other one (I left because I was buying the company). 

Now this may help you with what kind of buisness you want to start / acquire. 

The opportunity to buy that company arrived a little out of the blue. But essentially, it was a good company in a field we had no experience in. I have managing experience, but I am not a welder. Nonetheless, we decided to take the chance and I was always curious with construction / handy work (I'm pretty decent with all of that). What's the point of this info you may ask? If you are curious and passionate about something, it doesn't matter, you WILL get it. I have now, on numerous occasion, proven engineers or architects wrong. why? because they also do not know everything and they can make mistakes like everyone else. But still, to have that kind of knowledge this fast, there is nothing to it except: dedication, hard work, and don't count your hours/efforts. 

So this, right there, is what it's all about, dedication, hard work, passion. If ONLY the money interests you, just go in finance or be a doctor or something. Having your own business is always hard. I have had insomnia periods because of my company. but you know what, so far, everything has been worth it. Even though sometimes I wonder.... Should I just have gotten a regular job and be done with all that stress and responsibilities and everything.... but then, it's always clear, i made the right choice and I am loving it. 

It is not easy, and it usually isn't an immediate pay off. But, if you have the guts and the drive, it is worth it. 

Hope that was of any help, sorry for the long wall of text but I think it might be enlightening to some. 


Cheers!


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

Wealth is relative. Having money is important to lots of people, for others it is more important to enjoy their time on this planet. I believe the sweet spot is to work hard enough to afford the things you want in life, but no so hard as to limit your ability to enjoy them.

In terms of attracting success to your working life... The bottom line is: *Backbone > Wishbone

*Based on the OP, you'd be a perfect candidate to read The 4-Hour Workweek.


----------



## BDIC (Jan 6, 2014)

Newbie to the forums here but I figured I'd chime in with my 2 cents. I come for what some would refer to as a ****ty family background. After working full time and* trying* to get a "college degree" (dropped out in the 4th year of a 5 year program) I began a career in construction. I became a Sr. Project manager years down the road and eventually started my own business a few years ago. First as some others have said before me..figure out what success means to you. Since it seems as if it's all about money; then you need to find something you like to do or something you're good at. From there just work. Work all the time. Work harder, faster, smarter and better than the next guy, don't take no for an answer, keep trying, when you doubt yourself just push through and eventually you will make it. In a world today where people think things should be "given" to them; you will far exceed your peers.


----------



## Vinguru (Jun 23, 2011)

Good of you to have ambition, this lacks with many people. As posted before it's about education, social skills and perseverance. 

Owning your own business is a goal that can be achieved by starting on your own or to join a company, gain experience and do a management buy-in.

For now focus on your education, network and skills. Also look for a coach, preferably a seasoned entrepreneur who can help you make a 5 or 10 year plan.

Good luck!


----------



## Vinguru (Jun 23, 2011)

Ps. Becoming wealthy is not a healthy goal in life IMHO. You'll be much happier and complete a as person doing something your passionate about. The success will follow


----------



## JixerJr (Nov 3, 2013)

Vinguru said:


> Ps. Becoming wealthy is not a healthy goal in life IMHO. You'll be much happier and complete a as person doing something your passionate about. The success will follow


Completely understand. Thanks to everyone for all the responses I'm completely overwhelmed 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VoltesV (Dec 27, 2011)

If you've manage to start something, to keep it running or make it bigger and better, commitment and determination are some of the traits (amongst other things) you have to make sure that you will never run out of.

Being ambitious and having a dream is a good thing in my books. Good luck.


----------



## TunaSbdb009 (Feb 29, 2016)

Hard work, smart financial investments and real estate. Leverage.


----------



## modasf (Jan 6, 2018)

TunaSbdb009 said:


> Hard work, smart financial investments and real estate. Leverage.


did you see how old this thread is? lmao

If op is still around, what have you accomplished since the post? Hopefully you're moving up!


----------



## Dlab (Feb 7, 2018)

Right now, at 15, you're fantasizing. It's not all "meeting with clients and making deals." One thing that successful people who weren't born into money have in common is they work their ASSES off. I suggest getting a job and building your work ethic. If you want to start a company it should be something you're passionate about. I opened a business in the music industry at age 23, and even though I work seven days a week, it doesn't feel like work because I love what I do. And another byproduct of having that work ethic is having to make sacrifices in your personal life. You need a woman (or man) who understands how important your work is and is ok with how much you work. You need to sacrifice socializing for work. My point basically, is you need to work really hard.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

My post count is up by one!
Thanks for reviving a long-dead thread, guys. Tip for the newbs - WUS is not Facebook/Twitter.


----------



## tototacoro (Jan 31, 2018)

I actually got off my phone and busted out the laptop to contribute to this post. But then, I realized this thing is a zombie.


----------



## Dlab (Feb 7, 2018)

whineboy said:


> My post count is up by one!
> Thanks for reviving a long-dead thread, guys. Tip for the newbs - WUS is not Facebook/Twitter.


When a post is at the top of the list it's easy for one to assume it's current.


----------



## mharris660 (Jan 1, 2015)

Someone needed a backhoe to dig this old thread up


----------



## player67 (Mar 19, 2017)

mharris660 said:


> Someone needed a backhoe to dig this old thread up


 lol


----------



## Watchology101 (Feb 26, 2016)

Starting early is always a good sign. I'm 21, and I'm setting myself up for as much success as I can. For me, that means building my resume so I look even better for grad school. If you want to start a company, which is an idea I've been toying with, think about your daily life. What's a struggle that you face that you wish had an easy solution? That's your starting point.


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

I would have told the op get off the internet forums and get into the books and start w doing well in school


----------

